# Hayfever



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

does anyone know can mice get hayfever? 
because a few of my mice seem to have (human) hayfever sypmtoms
i.e sore/irratated eye, crusty nose and sneezing
i have not done anything different there cages are always kept clean and i use auboise which i know alot of people
use on here. not sure if this would be the problem but it seems a bit odd as its only a couple with this problem all the others are fine.


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

(i dont know this words hayfever,sneezing,auboise)

mabee i can tel you, if i know wath you mean


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

Hayfever = Heuschnupfen
Sneezing = Niesen
Aubiose = Hanf Substrat


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

Maze said:


> does anyone know can mice get hayfever?
> because a few of my mice seem to have (human) hayfever sypmtoms
> i.e sore/irratated eye, crusty nose and sneezing
> i have not done anything different there cages are always kept clean and i use auboise which i know alot of people
> use on here. not sure if this would be the problem but it seems a bit odd as its only a couple with this problem all the others are fine.


I can't answer to hayfever, but I also found one of my bucks with an encrusted eye last night. I bathed it open, but this morning both eyes were sealed shut. I bathed both open and dropped some chloromphenical in each eye - did the trick. He's dandy now. No nasal discharge or sneezing here though.

P


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

hiya thanks, but im not sure if I shud go ahead and use that if im not sure whats wrong with them?
I bathed their eye, and this morning its much better but still a little red. I'm just confused why they're all getting 
these problems at the same time and not sure what to do. it very much seems like they have hayfever but i dnt know if mice can get this. 2 of them have a sore eye and one has sore nose and 2 of them are sneezing although one does seem to be a little better. the sore eyes seem to come and go which i dont get. but one of the sneezing ones seems to be breathing funny also she is one of my older mice and has never had any problems before. I listen to the sound and there isnt any clicking it sound like her nose is blocked hence why I think its hayfever. I've bought some ecinacea for the sneezing as I thought it might've been a cold but if its not what use is it. im just at a loss of what to do. :? 
Do I just wait it out? or is there something I could get? Or should I change their auboise litter? I've not know of anyone else with a problem and they've used it for quite a while now with no problems its just recently.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I dont know about mice but horses can suffer from hay allergies and dogs from grass allergies so I guess it would be quite likely that other species can/do.It is more likely that they have one of the many viruses that mice get.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree with Sarah, it's more likely to be a virus or bacteria than it is hayfever, especially if they have all developed it at once.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

okay, well any ideas on what I should do?? :?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

well alas they dont seem to respond to treatment.If they are pets and not breeders all you can do is treat the symptoms by bathing the eyes,keeping clean and warm which I know you will already be doing.Antibiotics tend to be a waste of time since these things are almost always viral.If the mice dont lose body condition they may live quite normal lives but always show some of these symtoms.Even lab mice living in sterile conditions succumb to these sorts of things.If they are breeding stock I would advise you to clear them out.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

okay I will do thank you v.m, and what do you mean by clear them out?? :? sorry if this is a stupid Q.
Also another thing dunoo if i should open another thread for this, but one of my mice has lost weight and I have noticed him stuggling to eat, how do you tell if their teeth are over grown?? I do have wood blocks but doesnt seem to use them. probably a trip to the vets.

:roll: so many things lol


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

hi

you can give the mice vitamins and good food ...you can give them baby cereal. with wholemeal and a little bit of vegetable juice.

this will helf you if the mice loes wight... in german we say " Päppelbrei" Baby food vor the first month is very good , because there were no shugger in it and its easy to digest. all my mice get them 4x in the mounth so i can conceal pharmaceuticals / drucs in them, if the get ill.... and the like them verry mutch, so the eat them without problmes and i dont have to coerce them to eat the drucs.

if the mice have conjunctivitis you must give AB (Antibiotics) so if you see gren/yellow teard, it isnta virus.
of course it could be a virus before but now its gone to be infekted and must be treated with AB!

hayfever dont exist by mices... but allergies are still going strong.

lg viv


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

thank you very much vivian I will try the baby food method and put in some vitamins for them hopefully this will help. I'm going out today to buy some things for them like teatree oil and eye drops and a better cleaning product as the one i have is bloody rubbish.
Hope all this will help. Their eyes look a lot better this morning.


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

oh they areso many tings you can do, but it could be verry "stressful"!?

ähhhm yes mutch stress you know :roll: (oh i have too learn more english... I felt a bit sheepish about it.)

eye drops from pet doc!? last week my mice get red eyes and i get a good salve for it, it calls "Dermamycin-Augensalbe" 
it works verrry good, of course it numb and the mice will not scratch on it... the feel much better and eat more then bevore.. maybee it will help you.i dont know if you can get them in your toun.... but in compeard to them maybee !?

inhalt: 
Noemycinsulfat
hydrocortisonacetat
vitamin A
Lidocainhydrochlorid

it works verrry good by rodents

lg viv


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Well if you are able to cull thats what I mean or have them put to sleep at the vets.If not keep them away from other breeding stock and dont breed them just keep as pets until they pass on naturally.Overgrown teeth are unusual and would be easily seen if you could lift up the lips.If that was the problem the teeth would need cutting every few weeks,not practical with a mouse I would think.I had a rabbit with overgrown teeth and that was difficult enough to manage. Loss of weight is usually illness,tumours or old age.You seem to be having a run of bad luck. I just want to stress I would only consider the culling of breeding mice so that whatever it is isnt passed on,I'm not suggesting you should cull your pets.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

yes i do seem to be having bad luck  ...i feel like ive done something wrong as so many things seem to be going wrong with them!
it is my mouse treacle who seems to have lost weight, he was extremly chubby only a week ago but ovbiously from being so big i can see the difference. he isnt underweight though. im just worried incase he does though. he is an old mouse so maybe this might be the reason. 
I just checked his teeth and they dont look overgrown, so it must be old age. 
I was planning on breeding him as he has such a wonderful personality but obviously it would be a bad idea now. As for culling I wouldn't cull any of them even if I had planned on breeding them it just means I can't do it now with ones that aren't/haven't been well.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I feel for you,most old mice get affected by respiratory illness eventually as well,are all your mice old?


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

no, well treacle was a rehome from angelmouse she said hes about 11months but he doesnt have breathing problems hes got the sore eye and weight loss but the eye is getting better v.quickly. The other one of mine with the sneezing and funny breathing atm is pinkie and shes about 7 months old, the other couple are new and quite young 4 months and 3 months.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I just want to add that over the years mine have had everything going and it is very disheartening .I lost my two adult blue rat girls recently,one had a tumour in her mouth and the other died from a complication of giving birth.I was very dismayed.You are not alone in your bad luck but it passes.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

i hope so!! Sorry to hear about your ratties  .
I just hope they get better soon, im prepared to buy whatever they need to get better. but know that a lot of
AB dont really help that much.
Just guess I'll keep my fingers crossed!!
Thanks so much for your help


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

heya,
sorry to hear you are having problems, you are probobly starting to find that the more mice you have the more problems you encounter, sad but true. we've all had our fair share of them. I'm afraid alot of the time mice just get ill, i've battled for years for healthy strains only to get some foreign virus come in and it can becso frustrasting. im happy to say im doing good at the moment.

what sarah means by clearing them out is getting rid of them or culling them. I have recently made the descision to stop breeding through my chinchilla lines as have been finding health probs, its the only way. as for over grown teeth, its not something i've encountered, but loosing weight quickly can be a sign of many things with mice and usually ends up one way i'm afraid. The mouse could have caught a virus and reacted badly, or reacted to alergens, do you use airfreshener or anything near them?


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Maze, poor Treacle, if he seems happy and doesnt seem in pain then I wouldnt worry too much like the others have said he is probably on his way out, but at least he has you to spend them with and that is great  
Keep upto date with how he is


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

funnily enough treacle seems fine now. his eye has stayed better and hasn't flared up again. the only thing im worried about is the weight loss. it isnt drastic but like I said from him being so big hes pretty much the same size as my others now. he hasnt been loosing any more though, so dont know if thats a good sign or not. :roll: 
all the others seem fine now as well the only one still with a problem is Pinkie with bad sneezing and funny noise breathing. hopefully she'll be alright though starbuck is better now so maybe she'll be okay too. although he was never as bad.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

treacle is much better now hes actually been more active then usual!! which as shocked me as hes normally so lazy. his eye is fine now ive been continually bathing it even if it looks better and its been fine and his nose is better too!
Hes lost a little hair around his eye from where it was sore it looks funny but apart from that he seems ok, he been eatting more aswell :? which is weird as I dont see why a sore eye would make him not eat so much. 
The other ill ones are still a little sneezy but not as bad as they were so hopefully I'm doing something right!!
Im happy with how things are with them now as they are getting better.
Anyway this can be closed now if you need to.
Thanks for all your help!!


----------

